# Beijing Car Hire



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

My wife and I are planning to do a road trip around part of China starting in Beijing for three weeks in May. Can anyone recommend a hire car company or share their experience of dealing with local car rentals?


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Are you looking for a car with driver or will you drive yourself. In the latter case make sure you have a Chinese driver permit. An international permit is not valid. My experience with both local but also int companies is ok. The locals are typically cheaper but all extra insurances add nicely up (as usual).


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for the reply, my wife has a Chinese drivers licence so we will just be looking for the car without driver. On a fairly random google search a quote from Avis came out at 15,000 rmb which is a bit extortionate, could you recommended any local companies that either rent from the airport it the Haidian district.


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Think these two have pretty good reviews (I used 1 in shanghai a few times) and have multiple Beijing outlets. Don't be too cheap on the car insurance. Good luck!
Www.zuche.com & www.sqzi.com.cn


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for the links, looking forward to a great adventure!!


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

I couldn't be paid enough money to drive in China. I would be the problem on the roads. Traffic just doesn't operate with a lot of rules at times and I see daily accidents and near misses.

No need to drive here when the subways, trains, and taxis do the job for you. Granted the taxis can scare the hell out of you, but so much easier when you don't have to be one behind the wheel.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I've driven the wifes car many times in Beijing and also from Beijing to Wutaishan and back but we plan on travelling a bit further this time and although the old car we have in Beijing is fine for the fourth ring road it's not something i wanna spend three weeks in haha!


----------

